# mabuti pa sana



## Qcumber

Hello. 

The wife is enumerating their expenses to her husband.
*"... pamasahe and sigarilyo! Mabuti pa sana kung hindi blue seal!"*
= ... bus tickets and cigarettes! It’s a good thing these are not imports!

Is my translation correct?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Hello.
> 
> The wife is enumerating their expenses to her husband.
> *"... pamasahe and sigarilyo! Mabuti pa sana kung hindi blue seal!"*
> = ... bus tickets and cigarettes! It’s a good thing these are not imports!
> 
> Is my translation correct?



*pamasahe* means *fare*, not _bus tickets_. 

No, your translation is incorrect. The second part means something like this: _It would be better if these were not blue seal (?) 
_
Your translation in English can be translated in Tagalog this way: _Mabuti na lang hindi _blue seal_ [ang mga ito]. _

Is *blue seal* a brand?


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Is *blue seal* a brand?


Thanks a lot FFrancis for your explanation.
"Blue seal" is not a trade mark. These were cigarettes imported from the US, hence very expensive.


----------

